# Problem feeding Corys



## froth (Nov 26, 2008)

I've got a 55 gallon tank with 15 guppies and currently 2 panda corys. I know that I need to have more than 2 corys to keep them happy.

The problem I have is how to feed the corys? I've tried sinking discs but the guppies go after it. I've tried sinking discs after the lights are out and I think the corys are getting some of it, but I've still seen some of the guppies in that area.

Is there any proven method to provide food to the bottom feeders without other fish stealing it?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

feed flake to the guppies first for a few minutes, then put in the tablets.


----------



## froth (Nov 26, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> feed flake to the guppies first for a few minutes, then put in the tablets.


Tried this. Guppies finish their flakes off and then go for the tablets. I used to have some ghost shrimp as well, they would try to steal the tablets. I moved them to another tank


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

how big are the tablets? the ones i purchased are huge and ROCK hard, so the cory's don't really get any food before the others since by the time the top dwellers have eaten, the little puck thing is still too hard and they haven't eaten. i'll then sometimes pre-soak the tablet so that it's soft and, um, bite-able before i put it in. that might help.

also, a suprising amount of food will make it down to the bottom, perchance the corys are in fact eating.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi froth.

Sorry for the late reply but I've been away for a the last while.

I wouldn't worry too much about your Corys not getting enough food. A single sinking tablet is good for way more than just 2 Corys (I feed 1 tablet to my 9 Corys and the 6 Ottos in the tank join in as well) so in effect the guppies are doing you a favor by cleaning up the tablet. As twoheadedfish pointed out, they are probably finding some of the flakes that the guppies miss. As long as their bellies aren't concave, all is well. You also do not want them to be bloated. The extra fat just shortens their lives.

Don't just depend on the tablets and flakes though. A weekly feeding of fresh or frozen brine shrimp or blood worm is an excellent supplement to their diet.

Cheers.


----------

